
How to Develop a Backend-as-a-Service from Scratch: Lessons Learned - DivineTraube
https://medium.com/baqend-blog/how-to-develop-a-backend-as-a-service-from-scratch-lessons-learned-a9fac618c2ce
======
sharemywin
Dumb question: What stops someone from seeing your js script and copying it to
their website using your db connection.

